# Anyone still using Wordpress?



## zoly55 (Jun 27, 2014)

Is anyone still using wordpress for their ecommerce site? Also how do you have an e-commerce site on wordpress when you only offer Custom Products. I would think it would only be good for portfolios/leads? 

Thanks,
Paul C


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Wordpress is the most popular content management system (CMS) in the world. The last time I looked there were over 300 million websites running wordpress. I have 18 Wordpress websites myself. 

For ecommerce you will need an ecommerce plugin. WooCommerce makes a great one and there are a couple of WooCommerce compatible product designers (Fancy Product Designer is one).

You can also connect Inksoft to Wordpress as well. It's pretty much infinitely configurable and with such a wide user base you can easily find freelancers to do customization for you.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We have some Word Press Sites, and offer them to our customers. Takes a little research, but well worth it. Several plugins are available.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

We use WordPress with WooCommerce and several other of the Woo plugins. It works well for us. Also, can't say enough good things about HostGator. They're a great way to go for your webhosting.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If you know HTML, CSS and/or PHP you can make changes or create themes if you need or want too.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

selanac said:


> If you know HTML, CSS and/or PHP you can make changes or create themes if you need or want too.


Having a basic understanding of HTML and CSS is a good idea. It's often useful to edit in text mode or even just take a look at the HTML to see what's going on. 

Creating a theme seems to me penny wise and pound foolish when you can purchase a professionally designed theme that will also be updated as new WP releases come out. 

I recommend working with a web designer to help you select a professionally designed WP theme you like and have that person also work with you to adapt it for your business.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Business breeds Business Myrna. If you know HTML, CSS, and PHP you can create your own sites including administration for the user. 

I went to a Seminar for Word Press this last summer. The speaker offered me a job working with his company to create Word Press for Microsoft. 

Many of my customers need items that Word Press doesn't have yet nor do they understand.


----------



## Hebiki (Apr 4, 2013)

zoly55 said:


> Is anyone still using wordpress for their ecommerce site? Also how do you have an e-commerce site on wordpress when you only offer Custom Products. I would think it would only be good for portfolios/leads?
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul C


Paul C....

wordpress is widely used for a reason. easy to set up, quick to theme. get you up and running in no time. now if you want to create something more fancy, or more customized, prepare to get your hands dirty.

my biggest fear with WP is security. they get hit a lot, thankfully installing the proper plugins helps minimize it (as well as good wordpress support when it comes to updating their build for better security).

take a look into opencart and magento when you're ready to set it up a notch.

- Chris


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't be close minded. You can do anything you want on Word press. Whether you do it your self, buy or get a free plug-in, or have someone do it for you. 

Many people on this forums have different skill sets.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

> my biggest fear with WP is security. they get hit a lot, thankfully installing the proper plugins helps minimize it (as well as good wordpress support when it comes to updating their build for better security).


I have magento stores and without realizing the baggage, I installed Wordpress blogs for the stores. My Magento stores have not been hacked in all years I have had them (knock on wood) but Wordpress has been hacked twice in the last year. I have almost no plugins because I just want the blog feature to add extra content.

My host has advised all of their clients to avoid wordpress.

So I am advised to always be looking for wordpress updates to be more hack resistant. My blog was suppose to make my life better, not harder. I developing a new Magento store. The blog for it will not be wordpress based.

I would be very nervous if my stores depended on Wordpress.


----------

